# Fishing with a customer



## UltralightBoatworksLLC (Jan 25, 2017)

It was a real treat to get on some sweetwater redfish and bass a few weeks ago with a skiff customer and really stretch out the legs on his sled.

Many moons ago I fished these same waters dreaming of the day I could get back and float in a Sabine. 

Merica is a great place to be right now and fly fishing with friends makes it even better. 

Enjoy the product shots as I was the only one to catch fish this day. Post full moon had them tight lipped but we saw plenty and caught a few bigs.


----------



## rvd2 (Dec 3, 2016)

Awesome, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

that's the most bad-*** jon boat i've ever seen!!!


: )


you should totally sponsor me.


----------



## UltralightBoatworksLLC (Jan 25, 2017)

Ish said:


> that's the most bad-*** jon boat i've ever seen!!!
> 
> : )
> 
> you should totally sponsor me.


This ain't your daddy's jon boat son. ha


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

in all seriousness though, i have fished a sabine skiff and they are bad-***. the idea of creating a skiff manufactured the way these are is not only unique, but the boats are incredibly functional and tough. i've done/fished this skiff in ways i'd never do a glass boat. congrats to sabine in building a world class boat.

but i was serious about the sponsoring me part.


----------



## UltralightBoatworksLLC (Jan 25, 2017)

Ish said:


> in all seriousness though, i have fished a sabine skiff and they are bad-***. the idea of creating a skiff manufactured the way these are is not only unique, but the boats are incredibly functional and tough. i've done/fished this skiff in ways i'd never do a glass boat. congrats to sabine in building a world class boat.
> 
> but i was serious about the sponsoring me part.


You got any pics of said fishing trips in a Sabine? I doubt an ex-skiff owner gone scooter boat fly fisherman would ever step foot in a Sabine (I've heard rumors tho). haha

As for the sponsorship; considering your current/past reputation, constant 2cool/Facebook banter and less than desirable looks I'll likely be marking your skiff price up 20% just to put up with you during and after the build process. 

And I saw our buddy lil nico purchased your old HPXT. I can't figure out if it went up or down in value because you used to own it.


----------



## elsillo (Nov 26, 2016)

UltralightBoatworksLLC said:


> You got any pics of said fishing trips in a Sabine? I doubt an ex-skiff owner gone scooter boat fly fisherman would ever step foot in a Sabine (I've heard rumors tho). haha
> 
> As for the sponsorship; considering your current/past reputation, constant 2cool/Facebook banter and less than desirable looks I'll likely be marking your skiff price up 20% just to put up with you during and after the build process.
> 
> And I saw our buddy lil nico purchased your old HPXT. I can't figure out if it went up or down in value because you used to own it.


:texasflag:

Preach


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

UltralightBoatworksLLC said:


> You got any pics of said fishing trips in a Sabine? I doubt an ex-skiff owner gone scooter boat fly fisherman would ever step foot in a Sabine (I've heard rumors tho). haha
> 
> As for the sponsorship; considering your current/past reputation, constant 2cool/Facebook banter and less than desirable looks I'll likely be marking your skiff price up 20% just to put up with you during and after the build process.
> 
> And I saw our buddy lil nico purchased your old HPXT. I can't figure out if it went up or down in value because you used to own it.


i laughed. : )

i donâ€™t do the facetweetinstaspacepage stuff. iâ€™m not a pedophile or a teenage girl. you got me confused with someone else.

and yeah, giggles got a hell of a deal on it. iâ€™m glad for him.

i donâ€™t think he took any pictures on it, but i could be wrong. he did get all twisted up about the constant jonboat comments. it was pretty funny...youâ€™d have enjoyed watching it.


----------

